
Here’s What Happened At Fluent - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/08/heres-what-happened-at-fluent/
======
smacktoward
So according to the story's only named sources, the co-founders of Fluent, the
reason Fluent failed was because it was _so breathtakingly ambitious_ that it
scared lily-livered investors away; but don't worry, kids, the founders had
_so much integrity_ they turned away multiple acqui-hire offers from "other
red-hot Valley startups." (Which aren't named, but trust them, they were red
hot.)

Note to journalists: it makes a better story if you also talk to people other
than the subjects of the story before hitting Publish.

------
SebMortelmans
It is a near impossible task for sure. I got to know them pretty recent, and
by briefly checking out their UI and features, I really felt inclined to try
it out.. too bad I never got in the beta.

I feel maybe they should have endured a little longer? At least launch or
public beta, and take it from there?

It looks that they shut down primarily based on monetary reasons and not being
able to raise a seed. Because they needed "proof of quite large user numbers
and growth – something we couldn’t supply with our own money."

~~~
jmount
"something we couldn’t supply with our own money." I find it likely that next
round investors were deliberately asking to see the company jump a high hurdle
before funding- to see if it was hobby or a commitment.

